# Spouse Visa Checklist



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all,

Been compiling my Spouse Visa Checklist and just wanted to check with everyone to see whether there are any glaringly obvious mistakes or a lack of information anywhere!

So a little info first of all, my wife is currently in China and we're looking to apply for a spouse visa early next year. We were rejected previously on the grounds of inadequate finance/immigration solicitors messing up. This time we will be applying under Cat A with a salary over the requirement held for 6 months. Upon arrival we will be staying with my parents with a view to moving out once she has settled.

So here's the list, please do let me know if I've missed anything!

Sponsor Information

•	Sponsor’s Letter of Introduction/invitation letter. 
•	Copy of Passport Bio Page
•	Copy of other pages e.g. flight stamps etc
•	Forms – appendix 2 & family settlement application form
•	Bank Statements for the period of 6 months
•	6 months worth of Payslips over the requirement
•	P60 (states wages prior to pay rise)
•	Land Registry documents
•	Letter from parents verifying accommodation agreement
•	Property report
•	Tax Bill

•	Employment Information
•	Letter of Employment confirming employment - Stating Gross annual salary, length of employment, period over which current level of salary was paid, type of employment, stating employment is permanent
•	Employment Contract 
•	Letter confirming wages, stating payslips and contracts are authentic – payslips are lacking in information
•	Letter confirming wage change
•	Letter confirming P60 and how my wages have since changed

Applicant Information
•	Applicant’s Letter of Introduction
•	TB Test certificate
•	Passport and Hukou
•	Two color passport-sized photos 45mm x 35mm
•	Evidence of language requirement - Language requirement certificate
•	No need to supply finance/employment details of wife right?

Evidence of relationship
•	Original marriage certificate
•	Wedding Photos
•	Instant messenger chat logs - roughly 4/5 pages over the 3 year span
•	Instant messenger webcam call logs - as above
•	Phone call logs - can only access the logs from roughly June this year so might just include everything
•	Photos from time spent together - roughly 20/25 photographs from various times


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good. No applicant's financial info required.
Printout of the proposed flight to UK when visa issued.
You do need to declare previous visa denial and take full responsibility for it.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Looks good. No applicant's financial info required.
> Printout of the proposed flight to UK when visa issued.
> You do need to declare previous visa denial and take full responsibility for it.


Thanks for the reply!

Regarding the proposed flight, I'm not even sure when this would be though?

I'm guessing there will be a section on the form for declaring the previous rejection but they won't need much detail/further information regarding this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They will look it up on their visa database, but you need to come clean, take responsibility for it and how, this time, you are determined to make a valid application meeting all the requirements (phrase it in your own way).
There is a question asking about proposed travel date, so you must put something.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> They will look it up on their visa database, but you need to come clean, take responsibility for it and how, this time, you are determined to make a valid application meeting all the requirements (phrase it in your own way).
> There is a question asking about proposed travel date, so you must put something.


Obviously it can't be helped, regardless of whose fault it is, I'll have to take responsibility for it, which is fine. I'm guessing this will be in the Letter of Introduction? Just want to know whether there will be a need for any extra information which relates to the previous application? 

I suppose roughly 2 months from the date of application as a proposed travel date isn't too unreasonable?


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just wondering, is there an 'advised' format of any sort for presenting all the documentation? e.g. ring bound and in individual plastic sleeves?

If not, what do people think is the best option?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Usual way is to have two piles, one for originals and the other for copies, in exactly the same order. Put them in logical order, such as financials, accommodation and relationship, and tie them together with strings or ribbons. You can put a cover sheet for each section. Small documents that can fall out such as payslips can be clipped together, and valuables like passports can be placed inside a see-through Ziploc bag.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's probably blindingly obvious somewhere but... regarding the Appendix Two form and the Settlement application form. Are these filled in during the online application process or are they both to be printed out, filled in and included in the bundle?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Online form you print out when you make online application. You have access to it through your online ID so you can print out in your own time.
Appendix 2 must be downloaded, printed out and filled in by hand. Just keep extra copy of both for your personal reference.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Online form you print out when you make online application. You have access to it through your online ID so you can print out in your own time.
> Appendix 2 must be downloaded, printed out and filled in by hand. Just keep extra copy of both for your personal reference.


Thanks! And it is ONLY those two forms to fill in for a spouse visa right? I'm really dreading missing some information here.

I've also got to say, you've been a great help Joppa, as has everyone here! Feel like I'll owe a few people a drink/dinner once the wife gets over here!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, just those 2 forms.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I believe that there are local councils which provide a visa checking service for those applying from within the country... are there such services for those applying outside of the UK??


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, but how reputable they are is another story...


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Reckon I'll give the local council a phone to see if they do anything similar! They'll probably say no but I guess it's worth a try!


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

A document check list can be as much as £300 so I doubt it.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sooo yeah, the local council does not provide a visa checking service... oh well


----------



## Hisfoxylady (Sep 2, 2011)

*Help with a Visa App. ?*

...


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Regarding proof of relationship, aside from what is already on the list, is there anything else that would help? e.g. receipts for presents, plane tickets etc?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Trip tickets are good to include. Receipts for gifts are unnecessary. They are more concerned that you have met, see each other and keep in touch than whether or not you give each other gifts.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Regarding the letters that are needed from my employer, should they provide a separate letter for each issue that needs to be addressed? e.g. one letter to confirm employment/wages, one letter to confirm payslips and amounts shown as authentic and the same with the P60?

Just a reminder, the payslips and P60 are not on company headed paper.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Most employers provide what is needed in one letter. If they know nothing about it, show them the UKBA guidance.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Most employers provide what is needed in one letter. If they know nothing about it, show them the UKBA guidance.


Thanks Joppa, that's pretty much what my boss has supplied me with. Just wanted to check that it wasn't actually more advisable to have three separate letters for each of confirming employment, payslips and P60.

So is a single letter confirming everything better than several?

Also how much detail is needed? By confirming employment start dates and wages through that period, is the P60 then covered?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

P60 is also needed if it even partially reflects the income you are submitting. If it doesn't give the full picture (e.g. because some of your income is from another tax year), you need to staple an explanatory note to point it out.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> P60 is also needed if it even partially reflects the income you are submitting. If it doesn't give the full picture (e.g. because some of your income is from another tax year), you need to staple an explanatory note to point it out.


My P60 is from earlier in the year prior to my pay rise therefore it will be showing a sub financial requirement amount. Regarding the note explaining this, is there any need to get my employer to confirm this or will a note from myself explaining this suffice?


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

jack123 said:


> My P60 is from earlier in the year prior to my pay rise therefore it will be showing a sub financial requirement amount. Regarding the note explaining this, is there any need to get my employer to confirm this or will a note from myself explaining this suffice?


Also for some bizarre reason our company prints off the P60 on standard A4 printing paper which doesn't even show the fields, simply just the figures. So I'm thinking a letter from my employer confirming all that plus mentioning my new salary will probably be for the best!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If P60 is issued, even in that format, you must submit it, stamped by the employer as being authentic. You can write the explanatory note yourself, which you must staple to P60 as they may otherwise reject your application taking the figures from P60.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> If P60 is issued, even in that format, you must submit it, stamped by the employer as being authentic. You can write the explanatory note yourself, which you must staple to P60 as they may otherwise reject your application taking the figures from P60.


Ouch that would be a painful way to go, will keep that in mind! Since none of the payslips or P60 are on company headed paper, I guess it's advisable to get all these stamped and signed then.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Have looked into this and whilst we don't actually have a company 'stamp' to use. My employer is willing to sign the payslips and P60 and write a letter confirming that everything is authentic. Is there anything else I can do to help my case here?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That will be fine.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I forget, with instant messenger chat logs, is it better to export the records on to a document to be printed or just screen shot the chat as it is? And for the logs to be translated on the screen shot?


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone with experience on how they like the chat logs??


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

I jiat


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

I just print screened the chat log and pasted a couple on a page


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sel said:


> I just print screened the chat log and pasted a couple on a page


Did you require these to be translated at all?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Skype was is in English and that's all
Is needed there not interested in content just dates and names


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sel said:


> Skype was is in English and that's all
> Is needed there not interested in content just dates and names


Just sorting through chat logs here, how much content is recommended? Obviously the importance is showing it over a period of time, but how much content should be included?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

jack123 said:


> Just sorting through chat logs here, how much content is recommended? Obviously the importance is showing it over a period of time, but how much content should be included?


That doesn't really matter as long as names and dates are shown


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sel said:


> That doesn't really matter as long as names and dates are shown


Indeed, though am curious how much content they want to see e.g. ten lines per couple of months etc


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ahh here's a strange one, I remember during our last application I had signed a 'Sponsor's agreement form' or something? Is that part of the online application or do I need to print that out as well?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jack123 said:


> Indeed, though am curious how much content they want to see e.g. ten lines per couple of months etc



How long have you been together? If it's a couple of years then a couple of screen shots ever 6 months. If it's a shorter period of time then a couple if screen shots every 3 months.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

nyclon said:


> How long have you been together? If it's a couple of years then a couple of screen shots ever 6 months. If it's a shorter period of time then a couple if screen shots every 3 months.


By my count it's been 3 years. We've got photos covering that period of time taken at various locations. Have also got phone logs for the past 6-8 months detailing calls practically every day. 

So instant messenger chat logs every couple of months should do then? It's just that I noticed every screen shot only captures about 10 lines which is barely anything in terms of instant messaging!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jack123 said:


> By my count it's been 3 years. We've got photos covering that period of time taken at various locations. Have also got phone logs for the past 6-8 months detailing calls practically every day.
> 
> So instant messenger chat logs every couple of months should do then? It's just that I noticed every screen shot only captures about 10 lines which is barely anything in terms of instant messaging!


Don't over do it. They just want to know that you keep in touch.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Don't over do it. They just want to know that you keep in touch.


I was only thinking an assortment of 10-15 photos over the period, ten chat log extracts over the same period each detailing only about 10 lines of text and the five pages of phone logs.

Is that excessive?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jack123 said:


> I was only thinking an assortment of 10-15 photos over the period, ten chat log extracts over the same period each detailing only about 10 lines of text and the five pages of phone logs.
> 
> Is that excessive?


That sounds fine.


----------



## dpeel (Dec 27, 2012)

jack123 said:


> Ahh here's a strange one, I remember during our last application I had signed a 'Sponsor's agreement form' or something? Is that part of the online application or do I need to print that out as well?


I'm a bit confused about this as well? My husband is sponsoring me but we're living with his parents for a while until we can get a permanent accommodation of our own. So do we need to fill out the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07)?

I do have a letter from his parents stating that we have permission to live there and a description of the property. (Along with the appropriate evidence about the property)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

dpeel said:


> I'm a bit confused about this as well? My husband is sponsoring me but we're living with his parents for a while until we can get a permanent accommodation of our own. So do we need to fill out the Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07)?


No. This is for adult dependants like parents. Some visa agents particularly on the sub-continent insist upon it for spouse visas but as an American, you don't need it.



> I do have a letter from his parents stating that we have permission to live there and a description of the property. (Along with the appropriate evidence about the property)


. 

You should additionally have the deed or land registry, a council tax bill and a property inspection is highly recommended.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

nyclon said:


> No. This is for adult dependants like parents. Some visa agents particularly on the sub-continent insist upon it for spouse visas but as an American, you don't need it.
> 
> .
> 
> You should additionally have the deed or land registry, a council tax bill and a property inspection is highly recommended.


I'm probably not wrong in thinking that the Sponsorship undertaking form is pretty irrelevant to myself too?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jack123 said:


> I'm probably not wrong in thinking that the Sponsorship undertaking form is pretty irrelevant to myself too?


No you don't need it.


----------



## dpeel (Dec 27, 2012)

nyclon said:


> No. This is for adult dependants like parents. Some visa agents particularly on the sub-continent insist upon it for spouse visas but as an American, you don't need it.
> 
> .
> 
> You should additionally have the deed or land registry, a council tax bill and a property inspection is highly recommended.



Okay thanks, makes sense. 


And I have the land registry, 2013/2014 council tax bill, and a property inspection report, and I also have some utility bills. Thank you!


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

So I'm putting together chat logs etc, I've got two pages of chat logs which include extracts from 12 dates over a 3 year period, only showing small exchanges of conversation. Will also include a page of phone logs for the past half a year or so. That should do for communication right?

Also got about 18 photos over the period from different times and locations.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Silly question, upon registering for the Visa4UK website, would it be registered under my wife (the applicant's name) rather than my own?


----------



## Hello_Christine (Feb 4, 2013)

Your wife (the applicant)


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

With all documents etc, is there the need to label/annotate everything?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Generally no, but if a document needs explanation (such as P60 not showing the full amount), you must attach a note.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Generally no, but if a document needs explanation (such as P60 not showing the full amount), you must attach a note.


I was thinking of a page opposite detailing the explanation? Or are they likely to miss it if it's not attached to the corresponding document?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There have been cases of ECOs not reading the note that was apparently detached from the document, so I now suggest you staple a note directly to the document in question.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Joppa said:


> There have been cases of ECOs not reading the note that was apparently detached from the document, so I now suggest you staple a note directly to the document in question.


Well that's just a tad foolish! Will keep that in mind, thanks Joppa and Happy New Year!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It isn't foolish. They deal with 100s of applications, each with a wad of supporting documents, so anything you can do to ensure that they will actually read your note is sensible. Someone used a post-it note for explanation and was apparently not seen by ECO, as presumably it got detached from the document in question. If you staple it, that's highly unlikely.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree that was poorly worded. My assumption was that notes have been overlooked even if they had been attached opposite the relevant document.

Am currently filling in Appendix 2 and am applying using Cat A. By point 3.21 I have absolutely nothing more to fill in, I've checked through and I'm fairly sure this is the case. Since the remaining sections are for different categories then they should be blank. Can anyone confirm that when doing it via Cat A that all fields can be left blank until section 5?

Also, what I believe is that I need to include this with the documents to be handed in. Is there a need to include a copy in the 'copies' bundle?

And are there any other documents that need filling in and included in the bundles? e.g. Personal Details Form?

Thanks!


----------

